# No Cobia



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

If your planning on Cobia fishing and expecting to catch or even see one
then try fishing for another species....There have been alot of boats fishing
for them and hardly anybody is seeing much less catching them....


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

only a handful caught in the tournament this weekend out of 30 boats. 3days. its over.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Not much for the commercial landings state wide. Zero out of Destin so far this year, only 160 Pounds out of Pensacola


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Whats the deal?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> Whats the deal?


Us commercial guys cant afford to fill up our 65Ft Vikings and Bertrams this year


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Whew, good thing I checked here before leaving the dock. I love public service announcements.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I knew I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Whew, good thing I checked here before leaving the dock. I love public service announcements.


Guess this guy didn’t get the memo


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Guess this guy didn’t get the memo


Few boats caught fish today as well.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Splittine said:


> Guess this guy didn’t get the memo


Now more boats are going to cut the pier off instead of fishing offshore..Thanks...I guess you have no clue ....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Few boats caught fish today as well.


Yup, quite a few caught today. Buddy of mine went 3-5.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> Now more boats are going to cut the pier off instead of fishing offshore..Thanks...I guess you have no clue ....


Haha. Bless your heart.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fairpoint said:


> Now more boats are going to cut the pier off instead of fishing offshore..Thanks...I guess you have no clue ....


So boats shouldn't throw at any fish within a mile, since they might pass a pier at some point? Just trying to understand your point.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> Now more boats are going to cut the pier off instead of fishing offshore..Thanks...I guess you have no clue ....


Ran out of pbr early tonight?


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Shit, another one


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

MrFish said:


> So boats shouldn't throw at any fish within a mile, since they might pass a pier at some point? Just trying to understand your point.


Come out to any pier and try to fish for cobia when Every boat that comes along is within casting distance and then anchors about 200 yards to the east of
it....You won't stay to long....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Ran out of pbr early tonight?


You must have stolen them out of my truck....JK


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

fairpoint said:


> Come out to any pier and try to fish for cobia when Every boat that comes along is within casting distance and then anchors about 200 yards to the east of
> it....You won't stay to long....


Who anchors to cobia fish? And I don't fish the pier, thanks. I like my elbow room.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Oh jeezus, bote envy


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I like PBR.... ya'll shut up.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> I like PBR.... ya'll shut up.


You still need a church key for them things?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mr Fish, sometimes you'd be surprised. We have boats that will anchor up in front of the pier inside casting range of throwing hardtails....or boats that will troll back and forth right off the pier.


----------

